# 75g Rhom tank



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi all interested! 
It's week 4 for the tank & new rhom. I can't wait to see how this fish looks once he starts growing, let alone the plants.
I skipped week 3. Medium light doesn't grow as fast as high, thank God. lol

I didn't even have to wipe the glass on this tank yet.

All comments and critiques welcome























*Week 2 tank shot*


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Holy crap, so quick too. I like.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

It will take another 2 months or more to grow the way I want it.

I started out with just the crypts, and a few trimmings that didn't die when I neglected the tank lol


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks good so far, I agree, in 2 months it will be much better. How is your rhom liking it?


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Tank and Rhom looking good dippy eggs.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

nice tank dippy, very pristine looking good job.
i especially love the way your rhom looks i want to see what he looks like when he starts growing nicely. be sure to keep us posted.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Malawi- said:


> nice tank dippy, very pristine looking good job.
> i especially love the way your rhom looks i want to see what he looks like when he starts growing nicely. be sure to keep us posted.


thanks!

Ya, no hardscaping in there, no high light plants, just your basic planted tank. 
I agree, I can't wait to see what this little guy grows into!

The only thing I'm doing with this tank so far is trimming plants so I can spread them around. Then after I am done doing that, I will let them grow for a while, then trim them how I want it to look, then after that, it should look almost the way I want it.. another 2 months or so to this tank


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Very nice Dippy! Look like everything is comming together.. I do agree its nice just to sit back and look at a nicely planted tank.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks great dippy! Keep up the good work


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow, very nice.

That ''grass'' has been growing fast !! 
Are you using CO2 ?


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

i gotta find some of that grass, thats awesome!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya, I always liked the easy approach to a nice planted tank. Just let it grow and it will look real good. How long are you keeping the lights on for?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

lo4life said:


> Ya, I always liked the easy approach to a nice planted tank. Just let it grow and it will look real good. How long are you keeping the lights on for?


I'm finding I like the easy 'er' approach too lol. Pressurized CO2 is the secret to this medium light tanks success. IMO
The lights are on for a total of 9.5 hrs. 
I 'might' do a 110w extra burst of light starting @ 15 mins, then gradually increasing to 2 hrs in case my Rotala rotundafolia doesn't want to make a dense bush with the light I have now.

But I won't go over 9.5hrs total light over the tank in 1 day


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

dippy i would like a tiny bit of baby tears whenever you have some extra in the future. i used to have some in my tank but i dont think it was the kind you had it grew big and tall regardless of how i was trying to grow and trim it. i guess it didnt like the light i had at the time and was trying to reach the surface lol.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

JustJoshinYa said:


> dippy i would like a tiny bit of baby tears whenever you have some extra in the future. i used to have some in my tank but i dont think it was the kind you had it grew big and tall regardless of how i was trying to grow and trim it. i guess it didnt like the light i had at the time and was trying to reach the surface lol.


Well,
you won't have to get a 'tiny bit' lol-there's a ton in there! 
The plant will grow tall and large if you have low light, or things are not in balance in the tank.

I've seen it grow almost an inch between sets of leaves, and the leaves were big. I have 110w PC w/ reflectors, ferts & CO2. 75g. It is very happy growing in there.

When I trim, there should be quite a bit. I probably won't trim for another month to 6 weeks.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

I read about those tears and saw they needed a bright light. Now am confused, are they low, mod or bright?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

They can live with lower light, they just grow different. 
This is what I noticed with many plants. Not all, but many higher light plants can live well enough in lower light, as long as the person running the tank is keeping it up well, and giving it what it needs.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Probably already know this, but as always looking great man!!!


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

yea the baby tears i had came small like yours then in my tank grew large leaves spread about an inch or so along the stem lol i was like these people lied to me and gave me a bunk plant, who would have known.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn man, How inspirational...
Incredible tank and rhom.
I sold 80 bucks in cherry shrimp tonight, I'm going shopping tomorrow for some stock for my tank..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

SeedlessOne said:


> Damn man, How inspirational...
> Incredible tank and rhom.
> I sold 80 bucks in cherry shrimp tonight, I'm going shopping tomorrow for some stock for my tank..


I had no idea it was inspirational!!! Thank you very much Pete!

Excellent deal on the shrimp! Mine are kind of lower grade, or I would do the same thing!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

definitely looking forward to seeing this tank's progress.... glad to see you're still at it


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks Joe

Tonight, while I was doing the water change, I trimmed and replanted the Rotala rotundafolia.
I started with so little that I was waiting for this day.

I think I'm going to like this tank with the exception of the right corner. The rhom likes to hide behind those plants for now, so I'm going to leave it even though it doesn't look too good.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

hey Dippy, what bubble count are you set at on the C02 1 per second or 3 per second or something else.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> hey Dippy, what bubble count are you set at on the C02 1 per second or 3 per second or something else.


I'm at about 1, or 1.5bps.

If I had higher light, I would increase it.


----------

